# baking soda?



## Fiction (Oct 15, 2006)

Is it safe to use baking soda and vineger as a ph buffer in yur res tank?


----------



## Canso (Oct 15, 2006)

It will adjust, but it has no buffering quality.

you will find the ph changing daily.

PH up and down is cheap, and worth buying.


----------

